

Bacon-powered blowtorch cuts through metal - Pistos2
http://www.popsci.com/bacon

======
biohacker42
Yes, pure oxygen is quite a thing. When photosynthesis first appeared on earth
it did serious damage to all other life forms, they weren't used to so much O2
in the atmosphere.

------
streblo
Reddit is going to go nuts for this

------
amalcon
Reminds me of the Mythbusters salami rocket:
[http://kwc.org/mythbusters/2006/04/episode_51_myths_reopened...](http://kwc.org/mythbusters/2006/04/episode_51_myths_reopened.html)

------
giardini
So bacon is the basis for lightsaber technology?

Is it kosher? At least it smells good!

------
seldo
Great. Now I'm hungry.

